# "Spoon Feeding Sometimes Necessary"



## Capt. Kris Kelley (Jun 2, 2004)

*Castaway Lodge Seadrift Report*
*By Capt. Kris Kelley*

*"Back Lakes Beat"*

Up until three days ago we had been buried in a huge flood tide with water everywhere. Since then and on the waning moon we have been draining hard. Yesterday, bay conditions approached hazardous amid very low water levels. Big winds have dead leveled the amount of options on a given day. Whether by airboat or bayboat, we have been working mud/grass pockets in the back lakes and shallow bays on scattered fish. Capt. Chris Cady reported a strong bite yesterday airboat redfishing. Fish were gravitating toward the deeper swales and pools pretty typical of early Spring and low water conditions. Guests managed full limits while releasing some nice fish along the way.

By bayboat, we have been working live bait over perimeter mud/grass pockets in an attempt to take limits of Redfish and the few Trout we're able to find. Broader mid-bay shell is unfishable at present due to water and winds. July seldom finds the pattern of big winds but they are very prevalent in the month of August. I can see no real reason to expect anything but more of the same. We continue to see some solid Trout heading toward the mud pockets for another spawn and this should steepen as we get into August.

We need to get our water back and the sooner that happens the better. Until then, we hope you'll come see us when you get a chance.

*Guest Comments:*

Mike O: "Just wanted to say thanks again for providing me and my customers a first class time".

*Check dates and inquire at **http://www.seadriftbayfishing.com/Calendar*

Like us on *Facebook* or Pin us on *Pinterest* and we promise to "love you back"!

*Capt. Kris Kelley*
*Castaway Lodge*
*1-888-618-4868 *
*www.seadriftbayfishing.com*
*Facebook: Castaway Lodge*
*Pinterest: Castaway Lodge*


----------



## Capt. Kris Kelley (Jun 2, 2004)

more pics


----------



## Capt. Kris Kelley (Jun 2, 2004)

a few more


----------



## Capt. Kris Kelley (Jun 2, 2004)

*"Meeting The Challenges Red On"*

more pics


----------



## Capt. Kris Kelley (Jun 2, 2004)

*Bone Dry*

Capt. Chris Cady reported "that if we thought the water was low on Saturday, we ain't seen nothing like Sunday". We are seeing unseasonable lows aided by a slight Westerly component in the winds in combination with post full moon tides.

That's got the Redfish penned up and on the prowl.

KK


----------



## Capt. Kris Kelley (Jun 2, 2004)

*Kicking Off Big Trout Month*

August is big Trout month for us here in Seadrift and we started it out with a nice 26" fish today. More to come I'm sure.

KK


----------



## Capt. Kris Kelley (Jun 2, 2004)

*Neptune Massive*

Massive Redfish on the prowl and solid Trout coming to hand. Bay is on the mend and fishing looking good. It's always nice to not be able to get the lid closed on the Yeti at 0800.


----------

